# Alcohol vs. Weed



## Neser Boha (Nov 12, 2009)

I decided to create this thread because I'm miffed at the Swedish attitude towards weed, considering what gargantuan amounts of alcohol is being consumed by people around here.  It seems to be ok to get drunk almost anywhere, including family reunions and work-parties.  Yet, after mentioning weed to even people of my age (mid-twenties) most of the time you get the deer-in-the-headlights look or some sort of a hurried ... 'I don't do drugs' retort.  I've even heard from a few people that are regular marijuana users that pretty much everyone above the age of fourty equates marijuana to heroin, here in this open-minded liberal Sweden.  

It's funny, dontcha think?

Here is a number of this years' dead from alcohol-consumption: 1,556,993 (the number is probably higher in reality as there are many developing countries that do not have the statistics-collecting capabilities of developed countries)

Got that from here: Alcohol Statistics - Worldometers

I wonder how many dead there are around the world from marijuana consumption ... I'd venture a guess ... directly caused by marijuana 0, major contributing factor ... probably a bunch of goddamn idiots that decided to drive while high and ran over a kid.

What do y'all think?
Got anything to add?


----------



## Si modo (Nov 12, 2009)

I don't like intoxicating my brain on a regular basis with any chemical.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 12, 2009)

i worked er admitting....we would get drunks..saying...."i have been drunk for 3 weeks...i need help" never got a stoner...not once...sure you got them with...."i was climbing this tree and fell out" but never shaking like a dog malling peach pits....and begging for help....


----------



## Bfgrn (Nov 12, 2009)

Neser Boha said:


> I decided to create this thread because I'm miffed at the Swedish attitude towards weed, considering what gargantuan amounts of alcohol is being consumed by people around here.  It seems to be ok to get drunk almost anywhere, including family reunions and work-parties.  Yet, after mentioning weed to even people of my age (mid-twenties) most of the time you get the deer-in-the-headlights look or some sort of a hurried ... 'I don't do drugs' retort.  I've even heard from a few people that are regular marijuana users that pretty much everyone above the age of fourty equates marijuana to heroin, here in this open-minded liberal Sweden.
> 
> It's funny, dontcha think?
> 
> ...



I agree 100%... and the next time a drinker says 'I don't do drugs'...alcohol IS a drug in the sense that it is not only mind altering, it adversely affect reactions, perception, behavior and judgment...and alcohol withdrawal can even cause death in a human, heroine withdrawal can't...

But here's a thought to ponder...how many bar fights and brawls would there be if marijuana were legal and alcohol banned?

Ever see or hear of a person growing "weed" muscles...LOL


----------



## Neser Boha (Nov 12, 2009)

Si modo said:


> I don't like intoxicating my brain on a regular basis with any chemical.



Good for you.  What about on an occasional basis?


----------



## xotoxi (Nov 12, 2009)

I'd be more interested in discussing Swedish Fish vs. Swedish Meatballs.

And what the deal with all the funny names at IKEA?  Do I really want to purchase a sofa called Fuksplat?


----------



## Immanuel (Nov 12, 2009)

I agree with you Neser but you state that the number of dead from pot use would probably be affected by those who drive while under the influence.  Don't you think that the nearly 1.6 million dead from alcohol would also be heavily affected by DUI?  

I've never smoked weed and I'm nearly 50.  I will have an occassional drink and I love the feeling of being just drunk enough to feel the room spinning.  But for me the smell of pot makes me sick, almost as sick as the smell of cigarette smoke.

That being said, I would be for changing the laws so that pot was treated like alcohol.

Immie


----------



## Neser Boha (Nov 12, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> > I decided to create this thread because I'm miffed at the Swedish attitude towards weed, considering what gargantuan amounts of alcohol is being consumed by people around here.  It seems to be ok to get drunk almost anywhere, including family reunions and work-parties.  Yet, after mentioning weed to even people of my age (mid-twenties) most of the time you get the deer-in-the-headlights look or some sort of a hurried ... 'I don't do drugs' retort.  I've even heard from a few people that are regular marijuana users that pretty much everyone above the age of fourty equates marijuana to heroin, here in this open-minded liberal Sweden.
> ...



I think we could even reduce the police forces were weed legal.  

I'll choose a bunch of stoners over a group of annoying drunkards to hang with anytime.  Of course, the preferred company is neither ...


----------



## Neser Boha (Nov 12, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> I'd be more interested in discussing Swedish Fish vs. Swedish Meatballs.
> 
> And what the deal with all the funny names at IKEA?  Do I really want to purchase a sofa called Fuksplat?



Xotoxi ... why WOULDN'T you want to buy a sofa called Fuksplat


----------



## Neser Boha (Nov 12, 2009)

Immanuel said:


> I agree with you Neser but you state that the number of dead from pot use would probably be affected by those who drive while under the influence.  Don't you think that the nearly 1.6 million dead from alcohol would also be heavily affected by DUI?
> 
> I've never smoked weed and I'm nearly 50.  I will have an occassional drink and I love the feeling of being just drunk enough to feel the room spinning.  But for me the smell of pot makes me sick, almost as sick as the smell of cigarette smoke.
> 
> ...



I really like your attitude especially considering the fact that you never even smoked weed.  

I don't think the 1.6 million dead did not include DUI cases ... in USA alone (in 2006) 22 000 people died due to alcohol abuse and that figure excludes such things as DUIs or accidents caused by alcohol consumption. Alcohol | Drug War Facts


----------



## Bfgrn (Nov 12, 2009)

Neser Boha said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Neser Boha said:
> ...



I'd like to see marijuana legalized. But that will probably never happen. But there is a dire need to reverse the draconian laws and legal practices that see marijuana users sent to jail or prison...

We can thank the corporate greed of William Randolph Hearst and the severely twisted and paranoid mind of Tricky Dick Nixon...the Comprehensive Drug Abuse Prevention and Control Act of 1970 placed marijuana in the Schedule I drug category along side heroin


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 12, 2009)

Neser Boha said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be more interested in discussing Swedish Fish vs. Swedish Meatballs.
> ...



i like the bed gutvik (goodfuck)






makes a good ensemble with a kiddy chair called leksvik (suckfuck)


----------



## Immanuel (Nov 12, 2009)

Neser Boha said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with you Neser but you state that the number of dead from pot use would probably be affected by those who drive while under the influence.  Don't you think that the nearly 1.6 million dead from alcohol would also be heavily affected by DUI?
> ...



Okay, I didn't have time to fully analyze the link regarding the alcohol/drug war facts but my question to you (assuming you know the answer and if you don't it is okay.  I'm not putting you on the spot here)  is this:  The 1.6 million figure is not from the same data field as the 22,000 figure, so does the 1.6 million figure include the 22,000 figure AND deaths by DUI?

The report you linked speaks of 22,000 deaths related to alcohol consumption sans accidents.  I am assuming total deaths related to alcohol consumption including DUI deaths that are alcohol related would be much higher than the 22,000.  Meaning that the data fields from the two reports you showed might not be the same.

Am I stating that well?

Immie


----------



## Neser Boha (Nov 12, 2009)

According to this table, marijuana is safer than aspirin and sex. 

Annual Causes of Death in the United States | Drug War Facts


----------



## Neser Boha (Nov 12, 2009)

Immanuel said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



The initial figure I posted here is supposedly based on WHO figures ... however, when I went onto the WHO website, this is what I found ...



> Worldwide alcohol causes 1.8 million deaths (3.2% of total) and 58.3 million (4% of total) of Disability-Adjusted Life Years (DALYs). *Unintentional injuries alone account for about one third of the 1.8 million deaths*, while neuro-psychiatric conditions account for close to 40% of the 58.3 million DALYs. The burden is not equally distributed among the countries, as is shown on the map below.



Here: http://www.who.int/substance_abuse/facts/alcohol/en/index.html


----------



## Neser Boha (Nov 12, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



In what language does 'vik' mean 'fuck'?  In swedish 'vik' means 'bay'.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 12, 2009)

Neser Boha said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Neser Boha said:
> ...



in german, if you pronounce the v like an f, not the swedish or norwegian way. gutvik is pronounced güdwik, but i won't have to tell you that, haha.


----------



## Neser Boha (Nov 12, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Oh, the german 'fick'.    It's been too long since I had a german fick-buddy   It should have occurred to me tho ...


----------



## G.T. (Nov 12, 2009)

I think that if you mix them both and listen to Steve Miller band it will make you cream in your panties.


----------



## Charles Stucker (Nov 12, 2009)

Neser Boha said:


> According to this table, marijuana is safer than aspirin and sex.


The table does not list how commonly the use of aspirin occurs relative to the use of marijuana. Further, looking at the site it is clearly supportive of legalizing marijuana so they are only going to give credence to the facts which support their cause. Look at note 8 - all they have to do to claim there are no marijuana deaths is internally decide that all such  reports are not credible. 

It is known that marijuana impedes brain function.
It is known that the impairment lasts longer than the gross (easily observed/noted) effects.
It is known that marijuana, like alcohol and tobacco, has an adverse effect on fetuses.

Those facts combine to make me recommend that individuals not use marijuana, tobacco or alcohol except in medicinal amounts by a doctor's recommendation. 
However, given the ludicrous ineffectiveness of the 'War on Drugs' I would not object to legalizing and regulating marijuana.


----------



## Neser Boha (Nov 12, 2009)

Charles Stucker said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> > According to this table, marijuana is safer than aspirin and sex.
> ...



Yeah, it does seem that there are only either pro or anti marijuana websites out there ... Also, the issue is highly politicized.  And there seem to be a number of conflicting studies (esp. on tumor growth.)

Here's a much more reliable source that also claims no deaths from marijuana, but only prescription marijuana: Deaths from Marijuana v. 17 FDA-Approved Drugs - Medical Marijuana - ProCon.org

About impaired brain function ... that is why people smoke it, it slows down the brain functions, relaxes you, etc.  That is also the reason why is marijuana claimed to slow down the progression alzheimers's disease. (Besides the proven effect on slowing down MS and reducing the pain resulting from MS).  Besides that, alcohol also impairs brain function.

Marijuana impairment .. varies from person to person: depending on how much and how often the person uses it, how much one weighs (THC is stored in fat, so fatsos are worse off, another reason to get them pounds off), etc.  When it comes to alcohol impairment - we all know that visible impairment from alcohol can last well into the next day, not to mention the plague of a hangover.

Marijuana and pregnancy ... according to a study during which actual pregnant women smoked weed during pregnancy, and their childrens' development was subsequently compared with those of women who were non-users did not produce any differences. About | Patients Out of Time | Board of Directors |  Studies done on mice did find some very undesirable effects, but only at extremely high doses of cannabis.  On the other hand, the use of alcohol during pregnancy causes myriad of proven and well-documented problems.

All in all, I wouldn't recommend marijuana use to anyone, unless it is for medical purposes, but I would not try to scare them shitless about it either as there is NO reason for it.


----------



## Neser Boha (Nov 12, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> I'd be more interested in discussing Swedish Fish vs. Swedish Meatballs.
> 
> And what the deal with all the funny names at IKEA?  Do I really want to purchase a sofa called Fuksplat?



Xotoxi!  You're a doctor!  Why don't you share your knowledge and opinions on the topic of weed vs. alcohol


----------



## Said1 (Nov 12, 2009)

G.T. said:


> I think that if you mix them both and listen to Steve Miller band it will make you cream in your panties.


Maybe for you.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Nov 12, 2009)

Neser Boha said:


> I decided to create this thread because I'm miffed at the Swedish attitude towards weed, considering what gargantuan amounts of alcohol is being consumed by people around here.  It seems to be ok to get drunk almost anywhere, including family reunions and work-parties.  Yet, after mentioning weed to even people of my age (mid-twenties) most of the time you get the deer-in-the-headlights look or some sort of a hurried ... 'I don't do drugs' retort.  I've even heard from a few people that are regular marijuana users that pretty much everyone above the age of fourty equates marijuana to heroin, here in this open-minded liberal Sweden.
> 
> It's funny, dontcha think?
> 
> ...



Alcohol is more dangerous overall than Marijuana, IMO.


----------



## Kalam (Nov 12, 2009)

Having previously used both, marijuana seems better than alcohol in every way conceivable other than convenience. Vaporize it and it's smooth, harmless, and gives you a superb high.


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 12, 2009)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> > I decided to create this thread because I'm miffed at the Swedish attitude towards weed, considering what gargantuan amounts of alcohol is being consumed by people around here.  It seems to be ok to get drunk almost anywhere, including family reunions and work-parties.  Yet, after mentioning weed to even people of my age (mid-twenties) most of the time you get the deer-in-the-headlights look or some sort of a hurried ... 'I don't do drugs' retort.  I've even heard from a few people that are regular marijuana users that pretty much everyone above the age of fourty equates marijuana to heroin, here in this open-minded liberal Sweden.
> ...



Of course it is.  

The difference is so great that to try to prove any parity between the two is just silly


----------



## Neser Boha (Nov 13, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Neser Boha said:
> ...



Well, Mr. Know-it-all, not everyone considers it such a matter-of-fact issue.   Especially considering the fact that there are not that many 'un-politicized' studies of weed and its effects out there.


----------



## Douger (Nov 13, 2009)

I. like Osama bin Bama prefer both with a " little blow now and then,when I can afford it"


----------



## mal (Nov 13, 2009)

Neser Boha said:


> I decided to create this thread because I'm miffed at the Swedish attitude towards weed, considering what gargantuan amounts of alcohol is being consumed by people around here.  It seems to be ok to get drunk almost anywhere, including family reunions and work-parties.  Yet, after mentioning weed to even people of my age (mid-twenties) most of the time you get the deer-in-the-headlights look or some sort of a hurried ... 'I don't do drugs' retort.  I've even heard from a few people that are regular marijuana users that pretty much everyone above the age of fourty equates marijuana to heroin, here in this open-minded liberal Sweden.
> 
> It's funny, dontcha think?
> 
> ...



Booze.



peace...


----------



## Neser Boha (Nov 13, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> > I decided to create this thread because I'm miffed at the Swedish attitude towards weed, considering what gargantuan amounts of alcohol is being consumed by people around here.  It seems to be ok to get drunk almost anywhere, including family reunions and work-parties.  Yet, after mentioning weed to even people of my age (mid-twenties) most of the time you get the deer-in-the-headlights look or some sort of a hurried ... 'I don't do drugs' retort.  I've even heard from a few people that are regular marijuana users that pretty much everyone above the age of fourty equates marijuana to heroin, here in this open-minded liberal Sweden.
> ...



Actually, I'd say that weed makes a much better pairing with 'peace'


----------



## mal (Nov 13, 2009)

Neser Boha said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Neser Boha said:
> ...



I am a Peaceful Drunk...



peace...


----------



## Si modo (Nov 13, 2009)

Neser Boha said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like intoxicating my brain on a regular basis with any chemical.
> ...


Personally, I have little respect for stoners', even occasional users', choice to use; and that is based on a bad 'professional' experience with one who claimed he used occasionally but almost blew me and others up at work.  Ironically, earlier that week I had noticed his eyes after lunch, asked him if he was high, he said yes and he often does that for lunch (back in 2001 or 2002).

I then asked him not to do that (he was a peer).  He was offended and even went as far as to say that I was being unreasonable because pot is not as dangerous as alcohol.  So the hell what?  You're working.

Then he accidentally blew the place up later in the week.

So, both alcohol and pot are intoxicants.  Both affect judgment.  The only thing is, alcohol impairs motor function much worse than weed and I believe the stupid-ass and sometimes quite selfish stoners end up getting a false sense of security that their intoxication is not as bad as another type of intoxication.  Intoxication is intoxication - keep me out of your intoxication.


----------



## Neser Boha (Nov 13, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Anyone that smokes before or during work is an idiot in my book.  I've had a friend or two that claimed that they're fully - if not more - functional after they smoke, but I refuse to believe that.  Simply based on the fact that it does slow the brain down (which is it's entire claim to fame). 

I understand why you feel the way you do, but believe me, just as it is with any group of people - not everyone that smokes is a pothead or a stoner or an idiot.  There are a lot of responsible pot-smokers out there - and most of my friends are some of them.

I would never encourage the use of any drug - be it alcohol or weed - but I think people should have the freedom to use both - responsibly.


----------



## JeremyNight (Nov 22, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



What about musicians, who make their greatest hits whilst being high? Smoking at work is not always bad . Still, I think no one should drink or smoke during workday.


----------



## Toro (Nov 22, 2009)

Marijuana should be legal.  The hundreds of billions of dollars that have been spent to fight it is mind-boggling, especially given that it isn't particularly harmful, certainly safer than alcohol and cigarettes.

Its not my thing, though.  Used it occasionally when I was young but I'm out of college and see no reason to get baked now that I've grown up.


----------



## xsited1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Neser Boha said:


> ...
> 
> Got anything to add?



Yes.  I would like to add that I have never been drunk nor have I ever used illicit drugs.  It's been a personal choice.  I find that I can think better that way.


----------



## Luissa (Nov 22, 2009)

Neser Boha said:


> I decided to create this thread because I'm miffed at the Swedish attitude towards weed, considering what gargantuan amounts of alcohol is being consumed by people around here.  It seems to be ok to get drunk almost anywhere, including family reunions and work-parties.  Yet, after mentioning weed to even people of my age (mid-twenties) most of the time you get the deer-in-the-headlights look or some sort of a hurried ... 'I don't do drugs' retort.  I've even heard from a few people that are regular marijuana users that pretty much everyone above the age of fourty equates marijuana to heroin, here in this open-minded liberal Sweden.
> 
> It's funny, dontcha think?
> 
> ...


besides maybe an accident caused by being high and driving like you say there has never been any deaths from marijuana ever from just consuming it or smoking it. It has been 40 years since it has become mainstream and still no one has lung cancer from it, so there goes that whole arguement. I have also read recently that in some patients it can stop an asthma attack. It doesn't kill brain cells like the government wanted us to believe for so many years.


----------



## Luissa (Nov 22, 2009)

Charles Stucker said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> > According to this table, marijuana is safer than aspirin and sex.
> ...


actually marijuana does not impede brain function, it's effects are only temporary. Don't believe everything the government has told you. And the have no real proof that marijuana impeded fetuse development.
And besides an accident due to driving marijuana has never killed anyone.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 22, 2009)

I do not advocate smoking weed at work or while performing tasks which may affect others; like driving.  That being said..

I'm HIGH right now!


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3_5PYEIcNk[/ame]


----------



## Luissa (Nov 22, 2009)

I used to smoke at work when I was younger and some customers at Kmart are lucky I did because I might have killed them if I had not been stoned. Smoked at another job also but it slowed me down.
Best drug to do at work is coke though, you always get done with your work fast and you always stay busy.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 22, 2009)

naw.. smoking at work is a stupid, youthful choice which is an albatross to the legalization of weed.  People don't drive "better" either.  I've fired motherfuckers for showing up to work high; for smoking in company vehicles.  An important distinction must be made regarding acceptable use even if it were legal.  I'd fire a motherfucker for showing up high at work even if it were legal.  And then i'd go home after work and smoke a giant, crater-like bowl.


ps.. no.. coke is not good for work.  No one wants a cracked out, nail-biting, talking fiend at work.


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Neser Boha said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



I've never heard of a family being broken apart because of weed.  Dear old dad isn't getting stoned and treating the fam like they are punching bags.  I've never seen weed make anyone get violent for that matter.  But drunk and violent?  YOU BETCHA.  Dumb asses getting drunk and committing crimes?  Happens every damn day.  Drunk driving deaths?  Thousands a year.  Death from alcohol poisoning?  Happens all the time.  How many drunk guys rape their dates?  

This stuff doesn't when you are just smoking weed.


----------



## eagleseven (Nov 22, 2009)

Rule of Thumb: Don't smoke anywhere or anytime you wouldn't get drunk.

Much like tobacco, marijuana is too expensive for me to bother. I prefer the occasional drink, thank you.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 22, 2009)

eagleseven said:


> Rule of Thumb: Don't smoke anywhere or anytime you wouldn't get drunk.
> 
> Much like tobacco, marijuana is too expensive for me to bother. I prefer the occasional drink, thank you.


Good thing it's expensive, then.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 22, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


All pretty true.  But when apathy is the last thing needed in a situation, weed can be deadly.


----------



## Luissa (Nov 22, 2009)

Shogun said:


> naw.. smoking at work is a stupid, youthful choice which is an albatross to the legalization of weed.  People don't drive "better" either.  I've fired motherfuckers for showing up to work high; for smoking in company vehicles.  An important distinction must be made regarding acceptable use even if it were legal.  I'd fire a motherfucker for showing up high at work even if it were legal.  And then i'd go home after work and smoke a giant, crater-like bowl.
> 
> 
> ps.. no.. coke is not good for work.  No one wants a cracked out, nail-biting, talking fiend at work.



I never said it was a smart thing for me to do.
And my supervisor always told us we worked harder when we were doing coke, of course she was comparing it to when we drank at work. What can I say we were grunt workers at a city park with lots of events and my boss was an ex hippie who told us, " just don't get caught."
I would never do that crap now!


----------



## mal (Nov 22, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



I have seen MANY a Relationship go to Shit over both Weed and Booze...

If either Dominates your Life, instead of your Family Dominating your Life, then there are Problems.



peace...


----------



## eagleseven (Nov 22, 2009)

Si modo said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> > Rule of Thumb: Don't smoke anywhere or anytime you wouldn't get drunk.
> ...


Having been under the influence of both at one time or another during college career, I can testify that both make working and studying very difficult. Still, I think both can be used responsibly.

Unlike, say, heroin.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 22, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Neser Boha said:
> ...



Perhaps you have an example of a weed overdose you can link to.  Perhaps you'll admit that the same logic applied to cold medication makes them just as deadly.  Hopefully you will re-write that abysmal second sentence so that it actually makes sense.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 22, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


What the fuck are you on?  Where did I say a thing about overdoses?  Sober up, or knowing how insane you are, take some meds - you're hallucinating again.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 22, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



you said "DEADLY".  Now, link for gtfo.


----------



## eagleseven (Nov 22, 2009)

Si modo said:


> What the fuck are you on?  Where did I say a thing about overdoses?  Sober up, or knowing how insane you are, take some meds - you're hallucinating again.


I don't know about you, but I much prefer Shogun posting when he's high.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 22, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...


Read the thread, you intellectual sloth.  I am not repeating myself.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 22, 2009)

yea... thats pretty much what I thought.


----------



## Luissa (Nov 22, 2009)

I will add it is more dangerous to text while driving than it is to be stoned while driving just ask Dr. Phil. 
And I don't know about the rest of you but I used to drive stoned I always drove very slow, of course your reaction time isn't going to be the same but my friends always made fun of me because I would be cruising along at 25mph in a 35 zone.


----------



## Neser Boha (Nov 23, 2009)

Luissa said:


> I will add it is more dangerous to text while driving than it is to be stoned while driving just ask Dr. Phil.
> And I don't know about the rest of you but I used to drive stoned I always drove very slow, of course your reaction time isn't going to be the same but my friends always made fun of me because I would be cruising along at 25mph in a 35 zone.



I think it's really pointless to discuss what is worse while driving - being high or texting ... anyone that is engaging in any activity that demands total focus should never be under influence of any drug.  

I once drove when I was a bit high ... I was 18 at the time and I got 'talked into it' by my friends who needed to get home and I was the least intoxicated person in the entire party ...  It was fucking terrible!  Just keeping the car in the lane seemed nearly impossible and I drove as slow as fuck.  When we got to our destination, I promised myself not to ever do anything like that again.  All those people's lives depended on me at that time and that is not a good time to be high or drunk or under the influence of any drug.  Not to mention texting.


----------



## Neser Boha (Nov 23, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



She meant 'deadly' as in deadly for a relationship/relationships.  Methinx.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 23, 2009)

Neser Boha said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



methinx that is a wide interpretation for the sake of some goofy hag's ego.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 23, 2009)

Neser Boha said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


That's a possibility, I guess.  But I meant deadly in the literal sense.  My experience I accounted earlier in the thread with blowing up a lab is deadly.  ONLY by luck (and 20 minutes after the last person left) was no one hurt.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 23, 2009)

so much for the benefit of the doubt.  so, again, LINK OR STFU.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 23, 2009)

Shogun said:


> so much for the benefit of the doubt.  so, again, LINK OR STFU.


Read the thread, you lazy intellectual sloth, and you'll find it.

Right now, and as usual, you are just talking out of your ass.


----------



## JeremyNight (Nov 23, 2009)

Shogun said:


> naw.. smoking at work is a stupid, youthful choice which is an albatross to the legalization of weed.  People don't drive "better" either.  I've fired motherfuckers for showing up to work high; for smoking in company vehicles.  An important distinction must be made regarding acceptable use even if it were legal.  I'd fire a motherfucker for showing up high at work even if it were legal.  And then i'd go home after work and smoke a giant, crater-like bowl.
> 
> 
> ps.. no.. coke is not good for work.  No one wants a cracked out, nail-biting, talking fiend at work.



You are 100% right. I'd love a boss like you .


----------



## Paulie (Nov 23, 2009)

When I smoked regularly, I'd smoke like it was cigarettes.  Every occasion called for a joint, blunt, _whatever_ really.

Most cig smokers associate driving and lighting up, it was the same for me with weed.  If we hopped in the car to go somewhere, someone better have had something rolled or packed being lit and passed around.

lol, now if I take the occasional puff here or there, I'm too paranoid to do it anywhere other than in the safety of my own home.  My last puff was back in June anyway.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 23, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > so much for the benefit of the doubt.  so, again, LINK OR STFU.
> ...



yea.. like I said.. THAT IS KINDA WHAT I FIGURED.


----------



## Toro (Nov 23, 2009)

eagleseven said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > What the fuck are you on?  Where did I say a thing about overdoses?  Sober up, or knowing how insane you are, take some meds - you're hallucinating again.
> ...





I owe you a rep for that...


----------



## Kalam (Nov 23, 2009)

Si modo said:


> weed can be deadly.



A personal anecdote involving an accident that may or may not be attribute to a person's weed-high does not seem to suggest that marijuana is any more deadly than, say, caffeine.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 23, 2009)

Kalam said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > weed can be deadly.
> ...



or cough syrup....  but hey, some stupid **** decided weed was DEADLY so who needs linked evidence?


----------



## Si modo (Nov 23, 2009)

Kalam said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > weed can be deadly.
> ...


And a link to the story would to easily reveal personal information about me.  That is not going to happen.  It doesn't matter to me if stoners believe me or not; I'm simply giving a reason for my views.


----------



## JW Frogen (Nov 23, 2009)

I have to go with booze on this one, I can not drive on weed.

I once drove in Arkansas while on magic shrooms.

Next thing I knew I had ended up in Australia.


----------



## JW Frogen (Nov 23, 2009)

At least I ended up in a place that begins with 'A', close enough.


----------



## Kalam (Nov 23, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I'm no more a stoner than a person who drinks a couple of times a week is an alcoholic. You missed the point of my post, though. I had already assumed that you were telling the truth, so whether you choose to link to the story or not doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## Charles Stucker (Nov 23, 2009)

Kalam said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...


Alcohol and Marijuana are both detrimental to health and mental capacity. Both reduce the ability to drive or perform other complex tasks. 
Caffeine can cause heart problems at higher doses or in someone with heart problems. Alcohol causes a variety of health problems; heart, liver, long term use causes cognitive decline, the list is lengthy.
Marijuana also causes health problems, but because people want to believe it is safe, any source listed can be discounted as "made by the MAN" - the simple truth is that smoking weed has a combination of the risks associated with alcohol and tobacco. It is not all of one plus all of the other, rather it is some of each. One well know aspect of marijuana is that it impairs driving. It also impairs thinking. 

On the "stoner" issue -  Shogun smoking pot does not surprise me; his mental damage shows. You Kalam do not demonstrate such a level of impairment. Still my advise for you would be to stop using pot, alcohol, or any other similar substance. Ultimately the choice is yours, but consider Shogun a cautionary tale.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 23, 2009)

hehehehe.. thanks for the plug, dr fucktard.   If you knew how many people around you smoked pot you would never leave the house.  Yet, here you are assuming that smoking pot causes brain damage just because I enjoy thrashing you like a little pussy.  

*
Heavy Marijuana Use Doesn't Damage Brain
Analysis of Studies Finds Little Effect From Long-Term Use*
By Sid Kirchheimer
WebMD Health News

July 1, 2003 -- Long-term and even daily marijuana use doesn't appear to cause permanent brain damage, adding to evidence that it can be a safe and effective treatment for a wide range of diseases, say researchers.

The researchers found only a "very small" impairment in memory and learning among long-term marijuana users. Otherwise, scores on thinking tests were similar to those who don't smoke marijuana, according to a new analysis of 15 previous studies.

In those studies, some 700 regular marijuana users were compared with 484 non-users on various aspects of brain function -- including reaction time, language and motor skills, reasoning ability, memory, and the ability to learn new information.

Surprising Finding

"We were somewhat surprised by our finding, especially since there's been a controversy for some years on whether long-term cannabis use causes brain damage," says lead researcher and psychiatrist Igor Grant, MD. 

Heavy Marijuana Use Doesn't Damage Brain



WHooopsy!





this is why you are a fucktard without a license to practice medicine, dr fucktard!


----------

